# Bounty/Sandy Book



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

I know the Bounty sinking has been extensively discussed here, but I thought many may be interested in the following book:

Rescue of the Bounty: Disaster and Survival in Superstorm Sandy, Michael J. Tougias, Douglas A. Campbell - [email][email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com[/email]/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51ODVfp8qfL

I got 3 quarters through in one 3 hour flight, and finished on the the return. Definitely held my interest, lots of interesting nuances on leadership, personalities involved, CG rescue operations, the maintenance of an old wooden ship, etc. Worthwhile read IMHO.

I have no commercial interest in the book, author, or Amazon...


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

By the way they have it used for $4.00 for the hard back version on amazon.


----------



## jjablonowski (Aug 13, 2007)

Last February author Tougias presented a slide-show lecture on the _Bounty _and his info-gathering for the book to a monthly meeting of the Gulf Coast Sailing Club. Based on his presentation, he did his homework (and I bought an autographed copy of the book on the spot).

The book is a meticulous re-creation of the events leading up to the sinking and subsequent rescue, and I can recommend it.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

jjablonowski said:


> Last February author Tougias presented a slide-show lecture on the _Bounty _and his info-gathering for the book to a monthly meeting of the Gulf Coast Sailing Club. Based on his presentation, he did his homework (and I bought an autographed copy of the book on the spot).
> 
> The book is a meticulous re-creation of the events leading up to the sinking and subsequent rescue, and I can recommend it.


Sounds like in might be a good winter read to have on my Kindle.


----------



## capecodda (Oct 6, 2009)

We all know how this turned out, so you can't spoil it by revealing anything. But for me, the most interesting reporting in this book was about the personalities. The strengths and weaknesses of the captain and crew. The commitment of CG SAR personnel and willingness to take on great risks. How and when the CG decided to go. Why would anyone take a boat offshore into the face of a hurricane? What drove that decision, and why did the crew go along? Some great detailed reporting, unusual today with so much opining and so little fact finding.

It is not a simple story of good guys and bad guys, smart guys and dumb guys. 

Like most things in life, a sound bite doesn't describe what happened. IMHO we learn the most by studying the nuances and details. This book does a great job of that, and besides it's an exciting read.


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

I just ordered it. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

I read the preview and I am ordering this! Thanks.


----------

